# Solved: Applying update to patch to workstations



## Chris-UK (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi

It's been identified that quite a few of our workstations (xp sp2) need a specific microsoft patch. Now i could go round patching each one but as there's about 40 that need doing im sure there's a way i can script this?

I've just had a go at doing it remotely with psexec but the patch requires user interaction (click ok, next, etc), so although the executable started on the remote pc it hung.

I'm aware of but not really messed around with login scripts (login.bat) or gpo's on our server but i have full access to these (the server and it's management tools etc). The server is Windows 2003 SP2 R2.

I would appreciate any input on this, thank you.

ps I did do a search but couldnt find anything related.


----------



## Fluffmatic (Mar 21, 2009)

The patch will almost certainly have command line options to do a quiet/silent install with no user interaction, I've never seen a Microsoft patch that didn't. Its usually something including "patch.exe /q", and sometimes requires a response file of there are any options to select during the installation. 

If you work this out then you should be able to use the psexec to run this remotely, or simply add it to your login script to install without user interaction.


----------



## Chris-UK (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi thx for the info.

I used psinfo from the pstools suite to query what workstations needed patching... turns out only a handful needed doing so i manually did them.

I learnt a bit more about login scripts etc, would have like to have done it properly i.e. like you've suggested but time constraints dictate.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Which patch was it?


----------

